
Jordan Peterson's year of 'absolute hell' - mudil
https://nationalpost.com/news/jordan-petersons-year-of-absolute-hell-professor-forced-to-retreat-from-public-life-because-of-tranquilizer-addiction
======
monkeydreams
Lordy, even with my sweet tooth I can't stomach the amount of sugar they are
lathering on Peterson in this article. He is hardly an "intellectual hero" or
one of the "most famous authors in the world". He is famous (or infamous)
because of political ideology rather than the substance of his arguments. He
is the kid who loved playing devil's advocate, but never understood the role.

Edit: Having said this - addiction and mental illness is sad in any case.
While I hope never to hear from him again in the public sphere, I wish Jordan
a quick recovery.

~~~
qtplatypus
Isn’t much of the worst things that happened due to his personal ideology?

~~~
monkeydreams
Addiction and mental illness can hit anyone, no matter their political
ideology and bad luck, such as his wife's cancer diagnosis, doesn't
descriminate.

~~~
qtplatypus
I agree.

However his addiction was caused by his insomnia which in turn was caused by
his all meat diet.

His going to Russia to use a nonstandard treatment for his addiction rather
then an evidence based treatment was also something that was not pure
happenstance.

~~~
lawnchair_larry
You have it backwards. His all meat and greens diet resolved his autoimmune
disorder and thus _cured_ his insomnia. This has nothing to do with why he was
prescribed clonazepam.

Changing your diet to avoid insomnia and crippling pain is not something that
reasonable people could call idealogical motivation.

